
Awesome projects from the Docker community - shawndumas
http://blog.docker.io/2013/07/docker-projects-from-the-docker-community/
======
shykes
2 more PaaS projects built on docker since this post:

\- Flynn [http://flynn.io](http://flynn.io)

\- Deis [https://pypi.python.org/pypi/deis](https://pypi.python.org/pypi/deis)

Rethinkdb-as-a-service: [http://tryrethink.info](http://tryrethink.info)

~~~
stigi
Also just 2 more days for the Flynn crowd funding campaign to go. I hope it'll
succeed.

So if you think about supporting, now's the time!

------
mattdeboard
Docker's really making a hard PR push huh? They're everywhere lately.

~~~
agilebyte
It seems like they are on HN every day, yes. And I am getting lost. Docker,
Dokku, Strider...

I am interested in one thing: continuous deployment of apps that wait until
old versions of apps die off (using an IPC channel). Heroku seems to just time
out after x minutes. Can someone more knowledgeable than me say how/if the
Docker eco system handles this? I am interested in Node.js only.

~~~
nickstinemates
I'd love to talk about this more. Can you elaborate or point me to the closest
version to that reality?

~~~
agilebyte
Basic idea:
[https://github.com/superjoe30/naught](https://github.com/superjoe30/naught)

My doodling:
[https://github.com/radekstepan/trajan](https://github.com/radekstepan/trajan)

~~~
nickstinemates
Oh. I do this with docker all the time :)

~~~
agilebyte
Awesome, well then I am glad I found you. Could you, if you would be so kind,
please point me in the direction of an example or the tools I need to be
using? I will then look in to it and the next time someone asks, I can point
them straight to Docker.

~~~
nickstinemates
My blog ([http://nick.stinemat.es](http://nick.stinemat.es)) is the best place
to see what I am up to as it relates to Docker. In particular,
[http://nick.stinemat.es/#continuous-
deployment](http://nick.stinemat.es/#continuous-deployment) talks about my
particular setup.

Once a revision is "good enough", I update the service configuration to load
balance between new and old views of the site, and then remove the old view
from the rotation. Reverting back to a previous revision is just as simple.

Let me know if you have any other questions, and feel free to drop by #docker
on freenode(I'm keeb)

Good luck!

~~~
agilebyte
Thank you Nick. I will check it out. In particular I will be interested in how
the load balancing happens with zero downtime for already connected clients.

------
StavrosK
There's one thing I don't understand well about docker: I saw people making
Graphite containers and the like, but won't all data be erased when you close
the container? It seems to me that any sort of persistent data storage on
docker is very inconvenient.

~~~
buro9
But if you are putting something like a database in a Docker container,
wouldn't you point the storage of the data files at something a little more
permanent?

And for everything else that is just data processing in the stack, ephemeral
storage isn't a bad thing (stops developers writing things to disk when they
shouldn't).

~~~
StavrosK
> But if you are putting something like a database in a Docker container,
> wouldn't you point the storage of the data files at something a little more
> permanent?

Of course, but how? Can a docker container somehow write to the host fs? It
couldn't, a few weeks ago.

~~~
LoonyPandora
It's new in 0.5.0 [1] - Released ~10 days ago. Things in docker-land move
super quick!

[1]
[https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/wiki/Docker-0.5.0:-extern...](https://github.com/dotcloud/docker/wiki/Docker-0.5.0:-external-
volumes,-advanced-networking,-self-hosted-registry#externally-mounted-volumes)

~~~
StavrosK
Oh, very nice, thanks!

------
norswap
Is there a "container" system that does not entail a significant performance
penalty from using VirtualBox etc?

~~~
vidarh
What are you trying to ask? Docker is using LXC when running on Linux, and LXC
is a container system that does not entail a significant performance penalty.

VirtualBox etc. only comes into the picture if you want to run it on a non-
Linux box.

~~~
norswap
Okay, so what about non-Linux then, e.g. Windows?

(Also, apprently LXC guidance is only offered for Ubuntu & Archlinux:
[http://www.docker.io/gettingstarted/](http://www.docker.io/gettingstarted/))

I also thought the point was to be able to deploy anywhere. Considerable
performance penalty on some platform may hurt the point significantly.

~~~
IanChiles
Docker runs on linux only because it uses LXC/cgroups/AUFS, all of which are
unique to Linux. FreeBSD Jails and Solaris Zones have the same core concepts
that docker uses.

------
WayneDB
Nitpick: Why use a whale as the logo when the tagline says that it's a
"lightweight" container system?

